# Gifts for grown grandchildren



## SillyMimi (Dec 10, 2019)

I just stumbled across this forum on my cell and I am so happy to find a group like this. Here's an idea for the grown grandchildren that my mother-in-law used to do: give them something special that has been in the family for awhile: i.e. an old knick knack (Hummel, Lladro, etc.), family jewelry, Christmas ornament, etc. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Duster (Dec 10, 2019)

That's a good idea Mimi!  I gave my niece a set of depression dishes that belonged to her great grandmother for an additional wedding present. She was thrilled to get them, since she was very young when the estate was being divided. 
This is one of those times when you need to pick and choose who gets what. While some of the young people would treasure an item that belonged to someone in the family, another would sell it or give it away. 
Does the receiver have/admire knick knacks, wear vintage jewelry, or decorate their christmas tree with vintage ornaments?  If the answer is yes, then they will appreciate it.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 10, 2019)

I like to give them experiences since they all have so much stuff.  One of the ones they loved was when I took them to Château Laroche in Loveland, Ohio.  Another adventure was when we went exploring in German Village in Columbus, Ohio.  I took them to lunch at a real German restaurant and then to the 32 room book loft.  We've gone hiking in beautiful parks.  It's always quite fun as we always learn things about one another as we explore.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas.   We haven't had children to buy for in a while so, I figure that none of the grown up kids or siblings really NEED anything (and if they do - they will get it for themselves) SO, I have created my own gift boxes and sent stuff they can use up or give away.  I usually bake cookies and add cocoa or tea, crackers, cheese, and soup, scone or other mixes.  If they don't care for the cookies, they can put them out for their own guests.  Has worked well so far - they all have their favorites now and send in their requests ahead of time.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 10, 2019)

SillyMimi said:


> I just stumbled across this forum on my cell and I am so happy to find a group like this. Here's an idea for the grown grandchildren that my mother-in-law used to do: give them something special that has been in the family for awhile: i.e. an old knick knack (Hummel, Lladro, etc.), family jewelry, Christmas ornament, etc. The list goes on and on.



Brilliant idea...I plan to fgive my 15 yr old GS one of his Grandda's gold rings. He knows about this and over the moon. He can choose which one as GD had three but only wore his wedding ring. I have one GS and he is a lovely lad and I know he will treasure it


----------

